# Pluviômetro CSI Model TB4 Rain Gage



## luanpir (19 Mar 2010 às 16:10)

Olá, preciso comprar um novo cabo de envio de dados para um pluviômetro CSI Model TB4 Rain Gage e gostaria de saber se alguem pode me fornecer alguma indicação!
Agradeço
Luan Oliveira


----------

